# Williamsburg VA Game Group



## immortalco (Nov 8, 2006)

Seeking interested players for on-going Ars Magica saga hosted in Williamsburg VA.  A mature crowd, our game blends roleplaying and combat using the great Ars Magica developed magic system.  If interested, contact me at immortalco...(at)....lycos.com.  Put Ars Magica in the header.  I hope to hear from your soon.


----------

